# Craft clubs



## Menico (Jun 25, 2013)

We're moving over in about five weeks and I'm one of those people that is a jack of many trades and master of none!!! I am wondering if I should bring my craft items with me?! Are there clubs/groups out there?! Is there even a demand for handmade items?!?!?


----------



## lil_hel (Jul 29, 2012)

There is a sewing shop on Jumeriah Beach Road, Welcome to Craft Land they have lessons and get togethers. Times Square Mall has a monthly (possibly) event where people sell their crafts. Hope that helps


----------



## lil_hel (Jul 29, 2012)

Oh! Craft supplies are really cheap down in Satwa. I cross stitch and the DMC threads and Aida is sooo much cheaper than in the UK.


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

Where in Satwa?


----------



## lil_hel (Jul 29, 2012)

Any of the fabric shops near deepaks tailors. Not the ones that sell just fabric but the smaller ones. There is one shop where dmc threads are around 30p each, in the uk they range from 80p to a £1! It had sewing machines in the window and was opposite one of the car parks. If you go in knowing what your after or with pictures they will help you out and always ask for best price, especially if your buying quite a bit!


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

lil_hel said:


> Any of the fabric shops near deepaks tailors. Not the ones that sell just fabric but the smaller ones. There is one shop where dmc threads are around 30p each, in the uk they range from 80p to a £1! It had sewing machines in the window and was opposite one of the car parks. If you go in knowing what your after or with pictures they will help you out and always ask for best price, especially if your buying quite a bit!


That's great, thanks! I'm looking for a sewing machine. I'm constantly looking for arts and crafts things.


----------



## lil_hel (Jul 29, 2012)

No worries! I've not done much crafting this year but looking to pick it up again when I get back to Dubai! Have fun shopping in Satwa!


----------

